# Grass stains on a white horse



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i've never tried this, but WitchHazel (found in Shoprite and store like that) is said to remove grass and manure stains from white horses.

There are also hose products that say they can remove it. I forget the names though.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Cowboy Magic


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

kim_angel said:


> Cowboy Magic


That's what it is! I couldn't think of it


----------



## PrintMeInColor (Apr 2, 2008)

I have a grey horse,
it never stays clean.

anyway

last summer.
there was kind of an accident, the shampoo was in a tin that was just like the leather fat (oh well the thing you put on saddles), the shampoo at the yellow thing on the top
the other the red one.
Owner of the stable (was working there) had by accident when he was in hurry for show, (bathing and fixing saddle and make it shine) switch buttons on the top.
Of corse we took the tin with the yellow on top
and bathed the grey stallion out of it.
But it was SHINEY afterwards, and really really soft.
So yebb that works.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Cowboy Magic Green Spot Remover and the Wow Whitener spray worked the best on my cremello and I used I liked to use quiksilver or pretty much any kind of blueing shampoo for bathing.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Cowboy magic is good, and that BluRibbon stuff (I believe...once I see it I know what it is).
The BluRibbon (or whatever I'm thinking of) comes out purple but really helps.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Dawn dish washing soap. At one time i have over 3 greys. Whitening shampoo got too expensive. So, i heard about it, tried it. I find it works better then those whitening shampoo's you buy. Makes the coat feel and smell better too :wink:


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm so glad I'm not the only one who uses dishwashing soap! I often get weird looks when I tell people that I use it... but yes, it is GREAT! So much cheaper and surprisingly does not dry out their skin! I _never_ buy 'real' horse shampoo. Suave shampoo also works wonderfully.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

> I'm so glad I'm not the only one who uses dishwashing soap! I often get weird looks when I tell people that I use it... but yes, it is GREAT! So much cheaper and surprisingly does not dry out their skin! I never buy 'real' horse shampoo. Suave shampoo also works wonderfully.


Ok Ok i confess too lol. I use dishwashing liquid too! It does the job, plus its 1 fourth of the price of 'branded' shampoo!


----------



## kaitie* (May 21, 2008)

"Vetrolin Green Spot Out" --- works miracles


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

White Bright works really good also


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Now if you know of a way to keep them white ;-) Our mare won't stay clean for more than 15 minutes.


----------



## alex0815 (Feb 9, 2008)

ive always had trouble getting grass stains and things like that off my white mare back in germany and now off louie.
never found a way to really get rid of them, but if you cant and really need to cover it up, baby powder covers it up alright.
and for some reason when we'd wash it off after the show the spot would always be clean too....
never quite understood that but yeahh.


----------



## TrialRider (Jun 6, 2008)

I wonder if hydrogen peroxide would work? Just the normal solution not the super concentrate for beaching hair.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

cowboy magic also has a green spot remover spray that is awesome.


----------



## rezzi (May 15, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> cowboy magic also has a green spot remover spray that is awesome.


yeah. i used that today on my mare with mud stains. it worked OK, not the best, but not the worst either.


----------



## rezzi (May 15, 2008)

my friend at the barn uses Vetrolin Green Spot Out and she said it works AMAZINGLY!

I will have to try the dish detergent idea. :wink: interesting idea.


----------

